# Destin Pompano 4/23



## Michael F Sights (May 2, 2016)

Finally got a good Pompano bite w/ a friend & caught great Flounder.


----------



## fish hawk (May 2, 2016)

I'm headed down Saturday and that's what I like to see.What Bait were you using?


----------



## FishingAddict (May 2, 2016)

Man, that’s the biggest pocket knife I’ve ever seen! haha


----------



## Anvil Head (May 3, 2016)

I've caught flounder that size with the eye still migrating (got stuck swimming through the eye of my hook). Kind of tough to feel the bite on those.
Kool pic. Nice pomps as well. Sandfleas or bloodworms?


----------



## mr otter (May 3, 2016)

Nice catch!  Love those pompano.


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 4, 2016)

Forgot to say, used Doc's Goofy Jigs in yellow.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

Nice! I've only seen one flounder that small and I caught it in a cast net!


----------

